# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Zgjidhni per nje anetar/e nje avatar qe do ta pershkruante me mire .

## Viola.V

*Avatar = nje imazh grafik qe misheron , personifikon nje person nga parimet ,qendrimi dhe pikepamjet e jetes .*

*Anetaret e kane zgjedhur vete avatarin e tyre qe mendojne se ju pershtatet me mire . Nqs do t'ju jepet mundesia , ke do zgjidhnit  per nje anetar/e nje avatar tjeter, qe do ta pershkruante me mire .* 

ps : gjithmone me humor dhe duke ju permbajtur rregullave .

----------


## Viola.V

*Si nismetare e temes po e filloj une me Kat , Busavata dhe Land .*

----------


## Poeti

Viola.V

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*helen Of The Troy.
*

----------


## Viola.V

> Viola.V


Ahahaha....visioni im eshte 20/20 edhe sot e kesaj dite . Me kenaqe duke qeshur .Faleminderit , Poeti !

----------


## Poeti

*Sueda:*

----------


## e panjohura

http://fotopermsn.zbavitje.com/album...humb_error.jpg
Suedes i shkon ky avatar per te ju tregua atyre qe nuk e shofin se cfar jane!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

Kjo per station  :perqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Nete!
http://fotopermsn.zbavitje.com/album...ebrities28.jpg

----------


## e panjohura

MEtali Rex
http://fotopermsn.zbavitje.com/album...jra_games1.jpg

----------


## Izadora

Kjo per Mija@    :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

iliriani rekthi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

Maryaaaaa.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

haha ilirianu , paske gusto per rroba, mire qe na dhe nji ide se nuk kam nis akoma me ble :buzeqeshje: 


ndersa ky eshte bato duke bo foto :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

e panjohura... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

Iz.............................. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Kjo per Mija@


hahah kjo me pershtat mua gjitheashtu lmao  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Ilirian 




Marya 



Nete

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Poeti............*

----------


## illyrian rex

hahahahahahahaaahahahaa

foto shum qesharake  :buzeqeshje:

----------

